# Group Buy on Adam's Polishes New Essentials Kit



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is the official GB on the Adam's Polishes New Essentials Kit.

(we should be able to ship the 2nd/3rd week of Feb, 2011)

*Retail Price: $199.95*
*Save* 15% off - *$30!*
*
Group Buy Price - $169.95.*

*

Click here to order the Adam's Essentials Kit
*
(feel free to save more with your forum discount code)

This kit is great for the newbie or the car lover that wants it all!










*Take a look at what it comes with*

New cars are expensive, but you can retain more value while making your car look its best with Adam's Essentials Car Detailing Kit. Our third generation kit is a best seller, and now it's better than ever! It's easier to use and packed with premium car care products.

Adam's Essentials Car Detailing Kit makes car care fast and easy! That's because our best selling detailing kit includes the right tools to get the job done in five easy steps:

*STEP 1:* Wash and dry your car to remove loose dirt. Adam's Professional Wash Pad and Adam's Car Wash Shampoo gently cleans the exterior of your car without scratching. You and your car will both love the experience, because Adam's Car Wash Shampoo make tons of luxurious suds, it's easy on your skin, and it smells great. You'll dry your car with an Adam's Great White Microfiber Drying Towel. It's the softest, most absorbent drying towel available.

*STEP 2:* Deep clean your car's paint with Adam's Detail Clay Bar. It's the fast, professional, and safe way to remove bonded contamination from your car's clearcoat finish. Adam's Detail Clay Bar cleans and smoothes your car's paint, glass and chrome without harsh abrasives. Adam's Detailing Clay Bar is the right tool to use to remove paint overspray, factory fallout, brake dust, diesel soot, bonded bug remains, fine tree sap particles, insect droppings, iron deposits, and more. In fact, just about any fine particle that bonds to your car's paint can be safely removed with Adams Detailing Clay.

*STEP 3:* Polish your paint with Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover. It works great with the orange side of our 2 sided flip pad to gently and safely remove minor swirl marks, haze, oxidation, and uneven tones from your paint. Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover is the right way to start any paint correction and the high density, color matched foam pad makes it fast and easy!

*STEP 4: *Apply Adam's Revive Fine Hand Polish. Revive is a non-corrective paint polish that's formulated to keep your car's paint in perfect condition without harsh abrasives. Adam's Revive Polish works with our color coded blue foam polishing pad to clean deep into your paint's microscopic pores, making your clearcoat as clear as it can possibly be. At the same time, Reveive's ultra fine polishes restore gloss and a deep hard shine. As it works, Adam's Revive Polish wets the paint with essential oils, making your car's finish darker, rich and radiant.

*STEP 5:* Wax your car with Adam's Buttery Car Wax, the easiest car wax you'll ever use. At Adam's Polishes, we believe that simple is always better. That's why we made Adam's Buttery Car Wax so simple and easy to apply in the shade, sun, hot or cold. It really doesn't matter how or where your apply it, Adam's Buttery Car Wax is super easy, so you can enjoy waxing your car again. Made using a modern blend of polymers for strength and high grade Carnauba wax for beauty, Adam's Buttery Car Wax sacrifices nothing. When used with our revolutionary color coded Hex Grip Wax Applicator it'll be the best waxing you've ever experienced, Guaranteed!

*STEP 6:* Apply Adam's Super VRT (Vinyl, Rubber & Tire) Dressing to your car's tires, rubber and plastic trim. Adam's VRT is a safe, water based, cream formula containing modern polymers that coat and bond to all vinyl, plastic and rubber for premium protection and natural beauty. Adam's VRT makes all exterior trim and rubber surfaces look dark and rich, not wet and greasy.

To keep your car looking spotless between washes, use Adam's Detail Spray with a clean Adam's Double Soft Plush Microfiber Towel. Just mist and wipe.

For best protection and car appearance, Adam's recommends the five step process each season as preventative maintenance and care.

*Your Adam's Essentials Kit includes: *

Adam's 4.5 Gallon Bucket with Sealed, Spin-Off Lid, Adam's Great White Drying Towel, Adam's Professional Wash Pad, Adam's Car Wash Shampoo (16oz), Adam's All-Purpose Cleaner (16oz), Adam's Detail Spray(16oz), Adam's Detail Clay Bar (200 grams), Adam's Super VRT (16oz), Adam's Swirl and Haze Remover (16oz), Adam's Revive Fine Hand Polish (16oz), Adam's Buttery Wax (16oz), 2 Double Soft Microfiber Towels
, Foam Flip Pad, Hex Grip Buttery Wax Applicator, 2 Adam's Super Block Dressing applicator Sponges, Adam's Grit Guard Bucket Insert.
*

Click here to order the Adam's Essentials Kit
*


----------

